# Antrodiaetus pacificus



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd share some of my pics of my A.pacifcus, and some in-situ pics.

Huge molt I found.





A few burrow pics.






























Little sling..





Larger sling / juvy





Another..





Slings..










juvy





Female





Breeding
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rh85f131ZKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rh85f131ZKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks for looking, I'll post a few more pics later

-Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8+) (Oct 4, 2008)

:clap: :worship:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## MaartenSFS (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this a small species of trapdoor? :? If so, very cool.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, it is a rather small species, with mature males maxing out around 1" or so.
As you can see, females can mature at a smaller size, and the spider that's molt was found would have been atleast 1.5".


----------



## 8+) (Oct 5, 2008)

They are just awesome!

Do you find them in WA?

Do you know the life span of the females?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 5, 2008)

Why thank you  
Yes, I found them in washington. (just about the only cool invert here, LOL)
And I do not know the lifespan of females, sorry.

Rick


----------



## buthus (Oct 5, 2008)

Are they common? ...I mean...now that you know where to look and what to look for?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 5, 2008)

Somewhat common, probably.
I found, oh, probably maybe 20 that day. I only kept a few, and put the rest back.
I havent really looked many places, really, but where there is one burrow, there is usualy others nearby.


----------



## 8+) (Oct 5, 2008)

What was the outcome of the mating?


----------

